# Screen for IgA & IgG antibodies



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Hello, Have all of you who are suffering from fibromyalgia & chronic fatigue sydnrome type symptoms been screened for IgA & IgG antibodies? Still a relatively new area but these antibodies, traditionally associated with coeliac disease are now thought to be widely involved in various neurological/neuropathy disorders of unknown origin. When I say "thought to be" I mean the medical research papers are being presented at medical conferences and in medical journals world-wide. I'm not going to go into all the detail but suffice to say I was found to be carrying the antibodies, though biopsed clear for coeliac disease. Never the less I went on a TOTAL gluten AND casein (milk) free diet and it is really making a difference, my symptoms are all abating. So fronted my neurologist last week and he confirmed that yes they were now finding that those gliaden antibodies were implicated in a whole range of conditions that they never before suspected. A simple blood test shows if antibodies are present. Coeliac society has publications on all gluten containing foodstuffs. To eliminate casein you just cut out all products from & containing animal milk. The research on neurological disease and gliaden antibodies is readily available on the internet.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting. Here's some more info:


> quote:*High prevalence of serum markers of celiac disease in patients with Chronic Fatigue SyndromeJournal of Clinical Pathology Vol. 54, pp: 335-336 April 2001 [Correspondence] *...In general, it remains true that although a wide range of physical illnesses can be misdiagnosed as CFS (see Wessely et al for review [4]), in practice this is uncommon. In particular, if basic physical examination, investigations, and history are unremarkable, misdiagnosis of CFS and other physical illnesses is very unusual. Until now there have only been two reports concerning three cases of CD being misdiagnosed as CFS. [5,6] However, there is now evidence from primary care of a surprisingly high frequency of unsuspected positive EMA tests in people with non-specific symptoms and a suggestion that a higher index of suspicion is needed when assessing such patients. [2] We now extend that observation to our CFS clinic. Indeed, given our prevalence of 2%, and the fact that there is a treatment for CD, we now suggest that screening for CD should be added to the relatively short list of mandatory investigations in suspected cases of CFS. http://www.ncf-net.org/forum/celiac.html


----------

